# Was ist besser: Blu ray Player oder PC mit Laufwerk



## BrainChecker (3. November 2011)

Hi Community,

da ich mir jetzt einen Blu ray Brenner zugelegt habe und hin und wieder von Komplikationen mit aktuellen Discs höre, frage ich mich was denn eigentlich reibungslos(er) läuft :

Ein "normaler" Player oder ein PC-Laufwerk mit Software.....???

Was meint Ihr ???


----------



## Darkknightrippper (3. November 2011)

Ich hab ein Blu-Ray Combo-Laufwerk im Pc und konnte bis jetzt jede Blu-Ray abspielen. Das wichtigste ist, dass der Player aktuell ist (in meinem Fall PowerDVD).


----------



## Hatuja (3. November 2011)

Ich finde die BD-Player eigentlich einfach nur Mist!
Habe das mal getestet, hab den Player dann aber zurückgeschickt.
Wenn du einen günstigen Player kaufst (<200€) braucht das Teil schon mal 5 Minuten zu Booten und dann nochmal 5-10 Minuten bis der dann die Disk soweit eingelesen hat, dass er dann bereit ist den Film abzuspielen. Also nichts für einen spontanen Film.
Und ich habe aber auch schon viel davon gehört, dass viele Player neue BDs erst mal generell nicht abspielen können, bis der Hersteller mal ein Firmwareupdate bereitgestellt hat. So was geht gar nicht!
Ist also vom Umgang nicht so schön wie ein DVD Player. Disc rein und los ist wohl die Ausnahme. Inwiefern Power DVD da schnellgenug die Updates bereitstellt, weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Finde das mit den Updates und Firmwares und immer wieder was neues nur noch lächerlich und absolut nervig!
Ich glaub, dass das auch ein Grund ist, warum die BD die DVD bei weitem noch nicht verdrängt hat und auch nicht so schnell verdrängen wird.


----------



## biohaufen (3. November 2011)

Also meine PS3 hat bis jetzt jede Blu-Ray abgespielt!


----------



## Portvv (4. November 2011)

ganz klar ein aktueller standalone player , der nimmt alle scheiben ob orginal oder gebrannt, beim pc gibts öfter mal probleme bspw. bei der abspielsoftware oder firmware


----------



## Hatuja (4. November 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> ganz klar ein aktueller standalone player , der nimmt alle scheiben ob orginal oder gebrannt, beim pc gibts öfter mal probleme bspw. bei der abspielsoftware oder firmware


 
Ich benutze seit Anfang an A** D** HD in Kombination mit dem Media Player Classic und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme!


----------



## Poempel (4. November 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Wenn du einen günstigen Player kaufst (<200€) braucht das Teil schon mal 5 Minuten zu Booten und dann nochmal 5-10 Minuten bis der dann die Disk soweit eingelesen hat, dass er dann bereit ist den Film abzuspielen. Also nichts für einen spontanen Film.


 
Das kann ich (Samsung BD-D5500) nicht bestätigen. Das Einlesen dauert (geschätzt) eine Minute. Auf jedenfall dauert es länger als bei einer DVD aber wenn man schon einen Film anguckt hat man ja wohl auch noch die Minute Zeit


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Ich bevorzuge Blu-Ray Laufwerk im Media PC


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Weder noch, da ich eine PS3 habe würde ich diese zum abspielen von BDs verwendenr.

Player verbrauchen nun mal weniger als ein PC.


----------



## BrainChecker (4. November 2011)

Hattet ihr es schonmal, dass ihr eine neue Blu ray auf einem Standalone-Player bis zum nächsten Firmware-Update nicht abspielen konntet ?


----------



## Portvv (4. November 2011)

nein , habe ca 100 blu´s zuhaus , von alt bis neu und alle funzen mit der standart firmware.


----------



## Poempel (4. November 2011)

Ich hab bisher 4 Blu ray´s (habe den Player noch nicht lange) und alle gingen ganz ohne Update (habe kein Internet am BD Player).


----------



## Hatuja (4. November 2011)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> Hattet ihr es schonmal, dass ihr eine neue Blu ray auf einem Standalone-Player bis zum nächsten Firmware-Update nicht abspielen konntet ?


 
Ja, hatte ich. Daher hatte ich das auch erwähnt, ist aber schon eine weile her.


----------



## T'PAU (4. November 2011)

Ganz klar, ein Standalone-Player! Es gibt imho nichts bequemeres und einfacheres um Filme zu gucken.
Ist mir viel zu kompliziert und umständlich über den PC.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2011)

[x]  _Player_ ( Standalone )
Ich besitze beides, trotzdem nutze ich eher den Player. Geht eigendlich recht fix, und bis auf einen verbuggten Film gab es bisher keine Probleme


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

hatte mit meiner PS3 noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Scroll (8. November 2011)

das mit fw-updates ist echt nervig, hatte das mal bei der zohan bd, musste die fw von der ps3 erst updaten bevor ich ihn anschauen konnte, seitdem aber nie probleme gehabt.

mfg


----------



## ThePlayer (9. November 2011)

Ich tendiere zu einem luftgekühlten Stand-Alone-Player, da gibt es keine Probleme mit der Hitze.
Denn auf meinem DVD-Spieler kann man nach einem Film schon Spiegeleier braten.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. November 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> ganz klar ein aktueller standalone player , der nimmt alle scheiben ob orginal oder gebrannt, beim pc gibts öfter mal probleme bspw. bei der abspielsoftware oder firmware


 Die "Probleme" kann man ja wohl schnell lösen. 
Wenn es einmal läuft, läuft es.
Kein Warten und kein laden.

Ich stimme eindeutig für PC.
Für das Geld das du für einen Standalone Player ausgibst, kannst du dir ein gescheites BR-Laufwerk holen.
Kostet sogar weniger und du hast nie Probleme.
Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der Griff ins Internet und additional ein passendes Codecpack. *hust*


----------



## Portvv (9. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Die "Probleme" kann man ja wohl schnell lösen.
> Wenn es einmal läuft, läuft es.
> Kein Warten und kein laden.
> 
> ...




schnell lösen , bei einem aktuellen standalone player gibts keine probleme zu lösen, bis der rechner gestrtet ist , läuft der film schon längst in eine standalone gerät, dann kommt der unnötig höhere stromverbrauch dazu , nervige luftergeräusche, ausserdem wer hat sein pc schon in der nähe seines tv´s, also meterlang hdmi kabel verlegen durch die wohnung, nein danke . die smarteste lösung bleibt ein standalone player, mit einer ordentlichen FB . Wlan gibt meist auch gratis dazu, also wo für der rechner ?? erschliesst sich mir nicht!


----------



## Benne74 (9. November 2011)

Ich bevorzuge auch einen Standalone-Player.

Ich werde mir zwar irgendwann mal einen HTPC bauen aber bis dahin ist der Player leiser, kleiner und günstiger im Anschaffungspreis.


----------

